# Deister Feierabendrunde



## foxi (13. April 2004)

Hi
so nu ma runter von der mutta und ab auf`s Bike.
Möchte am Donnerstag oder Freitag ne kleine runde durch den Deister rocken.
Hat wer Zeit und Lust mich an der Hand zu nehmen und zu führen. Wer weiss wenn ich alleine fahre wo ich sonst lande.
Ich könnte so um 16:00 am Deister starten.
Wer kann ?


----------



## Rabbit (13. April 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kann ?


Klar, unter der Woche ...   
Schade, das Wetter verspricht ja vom Feinsten zu werden 

Viel Spaß, Volker!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hitzi (13. April 2004)

Moin,

Freitag könnte klappen. Donnerstag eher schlecht   

Meld Dich mal - Start wo??

Schöne Woche noch 

Hitzi


----------



## foxi (14. April 2004)

@Rabbit: We, sind halt bei mir momentan für Familie reserviert und das Wetter is natürlich auch ein Argument  
@Hitzi: Fein, also am Freitag. Du rückst wohl vom Osten her an und ich vom Westen. Treffen wir uns halt in der mitte, also an der Kreuzbuche. Währe dann 16:30 ok ?
@Rest: Wer noch da ohne Fahrschein, können doch noch ein paar mehr Verrückte werden ?? Heinz&Thorsten los lasst uns nicht hängen


----------



## Hitzi (14. April 2004)

Hi Foxi,

16.30 Uhr Kreuzbuche kann ich bisher noch halten   

Aber von wo startest Du? Du wirst doch wohl nicht aus NI mit dem Bike anreisen?? Komme aus den Norden von H und werde wohl eh mit dem Auto anreisen. Dann könnten wir doch einen Termin bei einem Parkplatz ausmachen, oder? Es sei denn..... Du kommst ohne Auto   

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## Pan (15. April 2004)

Sorry,

aber so früh is bei mir nicht drin.


----------



## foxi (15. April 2004)

klar komm ich mit Auto, bin ja noch nicht in höchstform  Gerne können wir uns auch an nen Parkplatz treffen. Wie währe es mit Mooshütte oder Banthorfer höhe ? Das währe für mich noch gut zu erreichen weil ich nicht über H./B6/A2 anreise.
@Pan: Zu früh   Wir könnten ja einen späteren Treffpunkt ausmachen ?


----------



## Hattrick (16. April 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> klar komm ich mit Auto, bin ja noch nicht in höchstform  Gerne können wir uns auch an nen Parkplatz treffen. Wie währe es mit Mooshütte oder Banthorfer höhe ? Das währe für mich noch gut zu erreichen weil ich nicht über H./B6/A2 anreise.
> @Pan: Zu früh   Wir könnten ja einen späteren Treffpunkt ausmachen ?



Schade - heute funzt das bei mir leider auch nicht, dafür war ich gestern unterwegs   Viel Spass bei der Runde


----------



## foxi (16. April 2004)

oje ihr armen sünder, und das bei den Wetter.  man was freu ich mich auf Deisterbiken   16:00 Banthorfer Höhe starten wir. Hab mein Handy mit falls noch jemand dazu eiern will.


----------



## foxi (17. April 2004)

so leuts,
schöner kurztripp mit mega Wetter
Trails gut abgetocknet und fahrbar, konnte mein neues NRS endlich mal fordern auf Annaturmtrail und co.
25km
650hm
1:50h Fahrzeit
@hitzi: Check mal dein linkes Bremslicht vom Golf, gibt keine Erleuchtung von sich


----------



## Hitzi (17. April 2004)

Moin,

Bremslicht ist schon wieder heile - Danke    Altes Auto   

Zum Biken: Super Wetter - endlich mal wieder in kurzen Klamotten biken.     Und da kann man sie wieder sehen, die weißen Stöcke unterhalb der Hose    Also ab in die Sonne   

Die Tour war mehr eine 8 als eine Runde aber trotzdem klasse. Nur Staub am Bike, kein Dreck - Auch komisch    Mal ganz was neues !

@ Foxi - Hat Spaß gemacht und ist wiederholungsbedürftig    Dann aber etwas Traillastiger und länger, oder?   

Schöne Grüße

Hitzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hattrick (19. April 2004)

@all:
spontan gleich auf zur Feierabendrunde: ca. 17:30 Kreuzbuche, 17:45 Nordmannsturm. Also wer möchte ...


----------



## foxi (19. April 2004)

schaff ich nicht heute, nicht so schnelle lieber freund  
Kannst du evtl. am Do. oder Fr.


----------



## Hattrick (19. April 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> schaff ich nicht heute, nicht so schnelle lieber freund
> Kannst du evtl. am Do. oder Fr.



Freitag müßte klappen


----------



## foxi (19. April 2004)

ok. *freu* halte wir mal fest - probiere 1-2 Stunden mich eher von der Arbeit zu verdrücken


----------



## Hitzi (19. April 2004)

Hi,

Freitag kann ich leider nicht halten.....

Viel Spaß.....

Hitzi


----------



## 1Tintin (27. April 2004)

Hallo Leute bin neu Im Forum und neu im Deister!

Werde heute ne Tour starten 16:00 -ca 18:00

ist noch jemand da, der mir das Revier zeigen kann?

Ansonsten evtl. am Donerstag auch so ab 16:00

Würde mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine fahren muss!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## foxi (27. April 2004)

Diese Woche geht bei mir nichts, habe Spätschicht. Nächste Woche bin ich dann aber für jede Schandtat zu haben.


----------



## foxi (14. Juni 2004)

Hi all
noch jemand mit Tagesfreizeit hier ?
Möchte am Do 17.6 Deisterrocken 
Start etwa 14:00 Bantorferhöhe oder je nachdem. 
Dauer ca 4-5.Std ~50km >1200hm
natürlich Traillastig mit allen was so geboten wird.


----------



## Pan (15. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> (...)Tagesfreizeit(...)


   




			
				foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Start etwa 14:00


----------



## nippelspanner (15. Juni 2004)

@foxy: Urlaub, oder was?

Freitag-Nachmittag würde besser passen!


----------



## foxi (15. Juni 2004)

nö is kein Urlaub sowas nennt sich F R E I Z E I T A U S G L E I C H
Bin im vollkonti Schichtdienst mit z.B diese Woche 60 Std. Da ich aber nach 37,5Std Woche arbeite, kann man sich hier und da mal was an Zeit gönnen. So z.B am Donnerstag um 12:00 Feierabend machen und ab zur 2liebsten Beschäftigung. 
Also Donnerstag fahr ich auf jeden fall. Mit Freitag müsste ich noch sehen evtl. dann ab 15:00-16:00 für ne etwas kürzere Runde. Morgen kann ich genaueres sagen.


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Juni 2004)

Schade,
hätte richtig Lust mit zu rocken, aber ich muss mein Bike schonen,da ich es verkaufen möchte / muss.

Sobald das alte verkauft und das neue gekauft geht es so richtig weiter!  

Also wer interesse an einem Cube LTD3 Modell 2004  16Zoll hat kann sich bei mir melden.


----------



## Rabbit (16. Juni 2004)

1Tintin schrieb:
			
		

> Also wer interesse an einem Cube LTD3 Modell 2004  16Zoll hat kann sich bei mir melden.


16 Zoll 
Bist Du da gerade rausgewachsen, oder was?


----------



## Rehburger (16. Juni 2004)

[offtopic an]
Ist ja lustig war gestern mit ein Kollegen aus der Gelbenschicht/Auto2 im Deister.
[offtopic aus]


----------



## 1Tintin (16. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> 16 Zoll
> Bist Du da gerade rausgewachsen, oder was?




jo, gerade aus den Windeln! Ich meine Rahmenhöhe 16" für Leute so um die 170 cm größe, damit man viel spass hat mit dem Bike!


----------



## foxi (17. Juni 2004)

Rehburger schrieb:
			
		

> [offtopic an]
> Ist ja lustig war gestern mit ein Kollegen aus der Gelbenschicht/Auto2 im Deister.
> [offtopic aus]


Hi Rehburger hier is alles ontopic  Bist du auch im Schichtdienst und Gelb   dann könnte es ja passen das wir mal ne Haus-Runde bei dir drehen evtl. auch mal am We. Sonst bin ich so 2-3mal im Monat in den Rehburgerbergen unterwegs.

@all: So mach mich jetzt auf den Weg zum Deister.
@nippelspanner: Freitag (morgen) wird bei mir leider nichts, andere Verpflichtungen rufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nippelspanner (17. Juni 2004)

@Foxi: :-(  Trotzdem: Schönes Biken heute. Heul.....


----------



## Rehburger (17. Juni 2004)

Hallo Foxi,
jo bin auch im Schichtdienst und Gelb  
Nutze(n) gerne den zweiten Freischicht Tag wenn er in der Woche liegen (ist einer der wenigen vorteil wenn man 21 hat), für´n Deister (weniger Wanderer, weniger Stress).
Hausrunde in den Rehburgern ist auch ok, fahr dort so ein bis zweimal die Woche (je nach Wetter und Schicht), haben ja leider nicht soviel zu bieten.

Unser nächster Deistertermin wenn nichts da zwischen kommt DO 24.6. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest. (muss erst noch die Nachwuchs-Aufsicht organisiert werden bzw. über redet werden)

Ach so bist du auch im Schichtdienst (evtl. Gelb ?/ Auto 1/2/3 oder so ?)


----------



## foxi (18. Juni 2004)

Rehburger schrieb:
			
		

> Unser nächster Deistertermin wenn nichts da zwischen kommt DO 24.6. Uhrzeit steht noch nicht fest.


nächste Woche geht bei mir nichts (Spätschicht) Mo 28.6 da könnte ich ab 13:00 
Ansonsten vom 5.7 - 11.7 habe ich 7 Freischichten da fahr ich mindestens 1mal Rehburger + 1mal Deister
Mit (evtl. Gelb ?/ Auto 1/2/3 oder so ?) kann ich garnichts anfangen . Bin hier in Nienburg in der Chemie tätig (Engelhard)


----------



## Rehburger (19. Juni 2004)

Mist das passt ja alles nicht, 5.7-11.7 ist schuften angesagt.
Unsere Schichtsysteme (Conti-Stöcken) scheinen sich ja gar nicht zu vertragen, evtl. 9.7. lockere Runde in den Rehburgern ( vor der erste Nachtschicht ).


----------



## foxi (21. Juni 2004)

evtl. 9.7. lockere Runde in den Rehburgern ( vor der erste Nachtschicht ).[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> ok. halten wir mal fest. Treffpunkt ? Uhrzeit ?


----------



## Rehburger (21. Juni 2004)

Treffpunkt ? bei mir (Sprengelberg 14) ?
Zeit ? 10 Uhr wenn´s recht ist ?

So als grobe plannungs Hilfe


----------



## foxi (22. Juni 2004)

Bei Dir um 11:00 währ mir lieber, wollte eigendlich mit dem Radl kommen. Ansonsten müsste alles klar gehen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Rabbit (22. Juni 2004)

foxi schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten müsste alles klar gehen wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


 Du hast mal wieder eine unfehlbare Logik! 

Viel Spaß 
Harry


----------



## foxi (22. Juni 2004)

Rabbit schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast mal wieder eine unfehlbare Logik!


und das ist gut so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rehburger (23. Juni 2004)

11 Uhr ist möglich 

Wo radelst du lang, evtl. bittet sich ja auch ein anderer Treff an.


----------



## foxi (24. Juni 2004)

Denke wir sind jetzt doch ein bischen offtopic  
Kuckst du bitte hier


----------



## Rehburger (25. Juni 2004)

Habe das mal gelöscht und in den anderen gepackt.....
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=120332&page=3


----------



## foxi (29. Juni 2004)

Moin,
Am Mittwoch 30.6 Nachmittag gehts für mich wieder mal in Deister für 2-4Std. Höhenmeter fressen. Ist noch jemand interessiert ?


----------

